# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  راهنمایی درمورد مدت زمانی باقیمانده تا کنکور

## Artificer

سلام دوستان عزیزم .
با تاخیر سال نو رو به همه دوستان تبریک میگم و امیدوارم تو سال جدید به همه آرزوهاتون برسید .

حدود 10 سال از درس دور بودم و امسال برای کنکور رشته ریاضی ثبت نام کردم. رشته ای که برای قبولی مدنظرم هست رشته حسابداری دانشگاه آزاد و یا حسابداری پیام نور هست ( بعید میدونم تو مدت باقیمونده بتونم حسابداری سراسری قبول بشم )
با توجه به اینکه بنده شاغلم و فقط طرف بعد از ظهرم خالی هست چه مباحثی رو بخونم ؟ و برای قبولی حسابداری پیام نور و یا ازاد حدودا چه رتبه ای باید بدست بیارم ؟ ( منطقه 2 )

پیشاپیش ممنونم ...

----------

